# Direct TV HD DVR



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

I have an authorized DVR-40 SD Tvio DTV DVR. I want to upgrade to HD but own my receiver. I see some R16-300 DIRECT TV DVRs for sale but they say that Direct TV will not turn them on. Does anyone know why?
What HD Dvr would you recommend I look for that Direct TV will authorize?

2nd Question: I have a 3 LNB Dish. Do I need a new dish/lnb? What do I look for?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Not sure you'd want an R16 anyway... DirecTV won't authorize non-RID boxes not already on your account. I thought the R16 was a RID box but I'm not sure. I would recommend the DirecTV HR24. Upgrade through DirecTV and they will probably install the new dish for free. You can't really own your DVR anymore, except in unusual circumstances, and there are no advantages I know of in doing so.

You will need a new dish that sees the 99 and 103 satellites. DirecTV has two styles - a 5-sat dish that will also work with TiVos, and a 3-sat dish (different three than yours) with a built-in SWM module that won't work with TiVos.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

whats non rid mean.
i also have dish and i just don't like the gift that keeps charging deal. 
I would rather pay 1 time than pay the rest of my life and have something when I don't want to pay anymore. Do you rent cars? Some do I don't. I would rather drive it into the ground. I also like to do my own install. Since I have 2 DVrs I only pay $5 per month for the 2nd one if I get a 2nd one to replace one from Direct I understand it will cost me $15 per month. Instead of $5


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

klyde said:


> I have an authorized DVR-40 SD Tvio DTV DVR. I want to upgrade to HD but own my receiver. I see some R16-300 DIRECT TV DVRs for sale but they say that Direct TV will not turn them on. Does anyone know why?
> What HD Dvr would you recommend I look for that Direct TV will authorize?
> 
> 2nd Question: I have a 3 LNB Dish. Do I need a new dish/lnb? What do I look for?


The R16 is not an HD DVR. You'll want to get an HR24 HD DVR. You'll find them at dealers like Weaknees and Solid Signal. But I don't know of anyplace to get one without a lease commitment. The cost is generally $300-$400 more up front if you want to own it outright, and I think you can only get it that from DirecTV directly, but they won't let you specify a specific model DVR. Also note that you'll still pay the same monthly fees, even if you can find a DVR that you can own without a 2-yr lease agreement.

Avoid buying used DirecTV equipment on eBay. If you choose to go that route, be sure to check the "Receiver ID Number (RID)" yourself by calling DirecTV. Too many folks misrepresent stolen or leased equipment on eBay, and DirecTV will NOT activate that equipment on your account. Best to stick with a known reputable dealer.

And, of course, you need to replace your dish with a Slimline HD dish.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

There's no point to owning, as it just costs more than leasing, since you end up paying a mirroring fee that's the same as the "lease fee".


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Put another way - if you own the box DirecTV charges you a "mirroring fee" for the second and subsequent boxes. If you lease, you get charged a "lease fee", which is the same price. You pay either way, but with a lease, if the box goes bad DirecTV will replace it for shipping costs. If you own the box, well.... It's not like renting a car.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Steve:
Right now I am paying only a $5 month fee for a 2nd recorder, what would it cost if I scrapped that recorder which I own and add get a new one from them?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Same monthly fee, though it's going up to $6 for 2011. You may or may not pay a one-time "lease upgrade fee" if you move to a HD DVR.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

The problem with leasing your equipment, vs. owning, is a leased box automatically comes with a 2 year commitment extension. Back when my job was super stable, I had no problem with this. However, things are shakier now and I wouldn't add a 2 year commitment for any reason.

You can still BUY an HD-DVR thru DirecTV. The cost is prohibitive for most ($499) and you still have to pay the $5 per month fee.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Activating ANY new hardware comes with a 2-year commitment.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> ....
> 
> You can still BUY an HD-DVR thru DirecTV. ....


Are you sure that's still true?


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

stevel said:


> You will need a new dish that sees the 99 and 103 satellites. DirecTV has two styles - a 5-sat dish that will also work with TiVos, and a 3-sat dish (different three than yours) with a built-in SWM module that won't work with TiVos.


My Mom just got an HDTV for Xmas. Right now she has 3 standard-def Tivos. She's keeping 2 of those (for other rooms) and exchanging the 3rd for a new HD DVR.

Does she need to specifically ask in advance for a "5-sat dish"? If so, is that the name the dish is known by?

And is the HR24 the best model to get? She tried switching from Tivo to the DTV DVRs a few years back and they kept rebooting and recording partial shows (forcing her to switch back to Tivos). Will they give her an HR24, or are there worse models to look out for (and pray not to get)? TIA


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Your mom needs to tell DirecTV that she is keeping two of the TiVos - that will make sure she gets the right equipment. The installer may need to run additional lines.

Yes, the HR24 is the best model to get, but you can't be guaranteed a specific model when calling DirecTV for an install. There are no really "bad" models. but some people say the HR22 is slower than the others. I have also heard negative things about the HR21, but I have one of those and it has been fine.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Dante101 said:


> My Mom just got an HDTV for Xmas. Right now she has 3 standard-def Tivos. She's keeping 2 of those (for other rooms) and exchanging the 3rd for a new HD DVR.
> 
> Does she need to specifically ask in advance for a "5-sat dish"? If so, is that the name the dish is known by?
> 
> And is the HR24 the best model to get? She tried switching from Tivo to the DTV DVRs a few years back and they kept rebooting and recording partial shows (forcing her to switch back to Tivos). Will they give her an HR24, or are there worse models to look out for (and pray not to get)? TIA


If she can afford it, the best way to go is to upgrade to all HD and HD-DVR equipment from DirecTV, as that can do whole-house DVR, as well as work with SWiM and DECA in one shot, and simplify the setup quite a bit.

EDIT: When installing for HD, they will supply her with a Slimline 5. If she upgrades to all SWiM-compatible gear, then they can do it with the SWiM multiswitch built into the SWiM LNB's.


----------



## mschwab (Feb 20, 2000)

I too have 2 SD DirecTiVo's (HDRV2) still full of programs we still want to watch. But since we just got an HDTV (and HDMI-ready AVR), I'd like to just "add HD" to the system. I'd like to keep my old dish with the 2 cables that feed the DirecTiVo's (thru a multiswitch), and just add another dish and (single-cable?) SWM and one HD DVR (with room to grow easily to more HD DVRs).

How would I explain that to DirecTV, in a way that gets me the slimline dish and a SWM8/16 switch?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DirecTV will not provide you a SWM8/16 unless you are a multi-unit housing owner. You can buy one separately from various resellers (that's what I did.) Tell them you are keeping the DTiVos and they'll replace your dish with a Slimline 5 and a multiswitch. You can feed the SWM8 with four lines from the dish and there are two (or three?) legacy outputs that can feed your DTiVos.


----------



## mschwab (Feb 20, 2000)

Is there some reason I can't just keep my old dish/switch for the DTivos, and add a new slimline dish for the HD stuff? I already have 3 dishes off my deck, 2 of which need to come down anyway (old Dish/StarBand dishes).


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

mschwab said:


> Is there some reason I can't just keep my old dish/switch for the DTivos, and add a new slimline dish for the HD stuff? I already have 3 dishes off my deck, 2 of which need to come down anyway (old Dish/StarBand dishes).


You can certainly do that.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mschwab said:


> Is there some reason I can't just keep my old dish/switch for the DTivos, and add a new slimline dish for the HD stuff? I already have 3 dishes off my deck, 2 of which need to come down anyway (old Dish/StarBand dishes).


You could, but it's a rather ugly solution, and it's more things to go wrong.


----------



## mschwab (Feb 20, 2000)

stevel said:


> DirecTV will not provide you a SWM8/16 unless you are a multi-unit housing owner. You can buy one separately from various resellers (that's what I did.) Tell them you are keeping the DTiVos and they'll replace your dish with a Slimline 5 and a multiswitch. You can feed the SWM8 with four lines from the dish and there are two (or three?) legacy outputs that can feed your DTiVos.


My DTivos need 4 inputs from the current multiswitch, although only 2 lines come from the dish to the switch. Can I use 2 of these "legacy" outputs to my old multiswitch in the same way? Or would I need 4 legacy outputs? (And therefore using only the SWM8 wouldn't work.)


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I'm not sure if you can put a multiswitch behind the legacy outputs. Theoretically it could work because you're only looking for the 101 satellite. Might be good to look/ask in dbstalk.com.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

There's also a way to lock and split the four outputs from the dish, and send one set to a traditional multiswitch, and one set to a SWiM switch- check with DBSTalk. However, at that level of cost and complexity, just get an H24/HR24 system with all HD SWiM boxes and whole home DVR.


----------



## mschwab (Feb 20, 2000)

Bigg said:


> There's also a way to lock and split the four outputs from the dish, and send one set to a traditional multiswitch, and one set to a SWiM switch- check with DBSTalk. However, at that level of cost and complexity, just get an H24/HR24 system with all HD SWiM boxes and whole home DVR.


That's what I'm trying to do - get a full HD setup parallel to my current one. But I'm not guaranteed to get an HR24, am I? I think I'll order a Whole Home / MRV with 2 HD DVR, and tell them to install it next to my current 101 round dish (after I take down the other 2 dead dishes). And hope I get HR24s. Since it looks like they have built in DECAs, that would seem to be the simplest for DirecTV and the installer.

I'm just afraid if I order it from D* I'm going to get some random crappy installer that won't put things were I want them, will try to mess up the previous install, etc. I'd rather find a local dealer / installer in Denver, but I'm not having much luck. Best Buy doesn't carry their equipment anymore.



Bigg said:


> You could, but it's a rather ugly solution, and it's more things to go wrong.


Taking down the giant Starband and round Dish dish, and replacing it with one Slimline, could only make it look better! And, since the existing setup has worked fine for years, the only part to "go wrong" would be the HD side, and that would be all new!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mschwab said:


> That's what I'm trying to do - get a full HD setup parallel to my current one. But I'm not guaranteed to get an HR24, am I? I think I'll order a Whole Home / MRV with 2 HD DVR, and tell them to install it next to my current 101 round dish (after I take down the other 2 dead dishes). And hope I get HR24s. Since it looks like they have built in DECAs, that would seem to be the simplest for DirecTV and the installer.
> 
> I'm just afraid if I order it from D* I'm going to get some random crappy installer that won't put things were I want them, will try to mess up the previous install, etc. I'd rather find a local dealer / installer in Denver, but I'm not having much luck. Best Buy doesn't carry their equipment anymore.
> 
> Taking down the giant Starband and round Dish dish, and replacing it with one Slimline, could only make it look better! And, since the existing setup has worked fine for years, the only part to "go wrong" would be the HD side, and that would be all new!


Check with DBSTalk, but I *think* you're like 90% likely to get one if you order whole home DVR with at least one H24, since they have the DECA converters built in. You're best off if you are there when an installer comes, and you don't nag them or hover over them, but are clear about what you want and how you expect it to be done (i.e. neat wiring, dish mount, etc).

Note that they are probably not going to install a Slimline dish on your deck, they need something solid to mount the outriggers to for a three-point mount, as the Ka band is a LOT more picky than the older Ku band as far as alignment.

If you are really that committed to the DirecTiVo's for now, a second dish is probably your best bet temporarily, with a pure SWiM/DECA setup on the new dish, and when you're ready to move the whole system over to HD boxes with SWiM/ DECA, you can dump the old dish and boxes completely.

If you're going to keep the TiVo boxes in the long term, then you're probably better off with a single dish solution, but in reality, everything's going HD, so non-HD boxes are on their way out.

Check with DBSTalk, however.


----------



## mschwab (Feb 20, 2000)

Bigg said:


> . . . Note that they are probably not going to install a Slimline dish on your deck, they need something solid to mount the outriggers to for a three-point mount, as the Ka band is a LOT more picky than the older Ku band as far as alignment. . . .


Hmm. The StarBand dish has a solid 3-point mount already, the main pole is mounted down the 6x6 support beam a few feet below the deck, and there are adjustable side-mounts extending 3 feet on each side to the deck itself. The Starband dish is a huge oval - 34" x 26", with 3 LNBs - 2 off to the West side of the main SB pickup, to pick up the 110 and 119 Dish slots. So it needed to be real stable too. I'd think they could just take the Starband dish off the pole and mount the Slimline (which is hopefully smaller than that?).

I can't imagine where else they would install the new dish. We are on a steep South-facing slope. Anywhere lower would be blocked by lots of forest. And on the roof I wouldn't be able to brush off the snow (and we gets lots of snow at 9300 feet!). And the deck is the best access, as you run wires under it and right in to the basement ceiling, where ceiling tiles make running wires a breeze!


----------



## mschwab (Feb 20, 2000)

Bigg said:


> . . . If you are really that committed to the DirecTiVo's for now, a second dish is probably your best bet temporarily, with a pure SWiM/DECA setup on the new dish, and when you're ready to move the whole system over to HD boxes with SWiM/ DECA, you can dump the old dish and boxes completely. . .


Yes, that's what I thought too. The DirecTiVos are probably not forever, but: A. We have about 300 hours recorded on them. B. My wife has finally learned how to run them (high WAF), and. C. I'm not sure if we are going to love the D* DVRs enough to dump the TiVos (or if we're going to hate them!).

But yeah, keeping the 2 systems separate makes it easier to dump the SD side when (and if) we are ready.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mschwab said:


> Hmm. The StarBand dish has a solid 3-point mount already, the main pole is mounted down the 6x6 support beam a few feet below the deck, and there are adjustable side-mounts extending 3 feet on each side to the deck itself. The Starband dish is a huge oval - 34" x 26", with 3 LNBs - 2 off to the West side of the main SB pickup, to pick up the 110 and 119 Dish slots. So it needed to be real stable too. I'd think they could just take the Starband dish off the pole and mount the Slimline (which is hopefully smaller than that?).
> 
> I can't imagine where else they would install the new dish. We are on a steep South-facing slope. Anywhere lower would be blocked by lots of forest. And on the roof I wouldn't be able to brush off the snow (and we gets lots of snow at 9300 feet!). And the deck is the best access, as you run wires under it and right in to the basement ceiling, where ceiling tiles make running wires a breeze!


I can't quite visualize your setup, but they will pole mount the Slimlines with the proper concrete base and pole. They may have to do a new one, but that can be done for an extra fee.

The new boxes should be pretty easy to learn. DVRs are pretty much all similar once you get over the initial couple of hours of screwing stuff up, you learn how to use it.

Like I said, check out DBSTalk, they will know a lot more in better detail.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

The key to the Slimlines now is getting 99/101/103 birds. The 110 and 119 programming has been moved unless you need international channels, then you would get the Slimline 5 (99,101,103,110,119).

Another note- With deactivated DirecTiVo's including the HR10's, you can still watch all programs in the NPL. Been doing it for years.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Whats NPL? I am using a Hughes Direct Tivo
I have decided to get the HD Recorder from Direct, I already have a slimline 5 LNB Dish with multiswitch but its only aimed good at 101 and 119 It detects 101 (A) 110 (C) and 119 (B) on sat 1 and 101 (A) and 119 (B) on sat 2. If they send the HR24 I will have to get 2 BBC's I think and re aim the dish.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

klyde said:


> Whats NPL? ....


Now Playing List


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

klyde said:


> Whats NPL? I am using a Hughes Direct Tivo
> I have decided to get the HD Recorder from Direct, I already have a slimline 5 LNB Dish with multiswitch but its only aimed good at 101 and 119 It detects 101 (A) 110 (C) and 119 (B) on sat 1 and 101 (A) and 119 (B) on sat 2. If they send the HR24 I will have to get 2 BBC's I think and re aim the dish.


If you order it online at DirecTV.com, click on Professional Installation when checking out your cart. If it shows up as Free, they will re-align your Slimline-5 dish on the install .

This would be the best way to go. No hassles.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

They don't know I have a slimline, I got it from someone else.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

klyde said:


> They don't know I have a slimline, I got it from someone else.


They wouldn't care.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

is sat 101, 110 and 119 sufficient for all the Direct HD channels without the locals which I get off the air with my Tivos.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

klyde said:


> is sat 101, 110 and 119 sufficient for all the Direct HD channels without the locals which I get off the air with my Tivos.


Nope. HD channels are now beamed from satellites at 99 and 103ºW. The new DirecTV HD Tivo coming in a few months will tune those satellites. None of the old stuff does.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

National HD English lineup is 99-101-103.

Some local markets and Spanish language packages need 99-101-103-110-119.

IMHO, the 5 satellite dish looks a lot nicer, it's properly proportioned. The 3 satellite one looks bizarre.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

stevel said:


> Activating ANY new hardware comes with a 2-year commitment.


If by NEW, you mean, never before activated, you are correct. However, activating a previously owned HD DVR, that was in good standing and properly deactivated, thru the Access Card Distribution Dept. does NOT come with an extension of your commitment.


----------

